# I need inspiration



## Gator_Nutz (Sep 27, 2006)

I'm suffering from photographer's block. I am looking for something specific to shoot with a purpose rather than just going about randomly. I'm tired of my same old stuff and same old places. Anyone have any ideas, suggestions, challenges that might get the juices flowing again? I'm shooting my wife's company Christmas party in December and I'm looking forward to that challenge but it's a long way off. What's going on in and around Houston now or in the near future that might help get me out of this funk. I'm stagnating and need rejuvination. Or maybe it's because the Cowboys have a bye week and I'm just plain bored.


----------



## RustyBrown (May 29, 2004)

James,

I went through this few months ago.

Perhaps a break is in order. Give a rest for a bit. I haven't shot a frame since my trip and I'm catching up on the other parts of my life. Too much of anything no matter how much you like it is never a good thing. Just my 2 cents


----------



## Arlon (Feb 8, 2005)

You could drive up to Colorado for a few weeks... (-:}

Maybe try a common theme with a different look. Maybe a wide angle or macro only instead of trying to use the "perfect" lens..


----------



## Koru (Sep 25, 2006)

want me to write a poem for you to illustrate?


----------



## boashna (May 28, 2004)

the butterfly run in texas city dike - 1000s of them as of today


----------



## Saltwater Servitude (Mar 18, 2006)

I took off for a few months as well. I just got bored with it all. I shot a series last week, but I haven't gone to post with it yet. First time I knocked off more than 20 frames since June.

BTW, my first model just made E! as a journalist.


----------



## fishphoto (Mar 3, 2005)

I'm in the same boat. I haven't really shot much all summer. I'm ready to get back into it soon. I'm going to Arizona for thanksgiving, so hopefully the change in scenery will get me fired back up. I have a new lens coming in on Tuesday. New gear always seems to help me get motivated ;-)


Brett


----------



## richg99 (Aug 21, 2004)

Yep, since I got back...I've taken fewer shots than any other period since I bought my first Ultra Zoom Sony Camera 14 months ago. You can ALWAYS come and help me break little r/c airplanes up. That'll give you something else to worry about. Ha Ha 

Slightly more serious ....... If you want to keep on shooting, then I'd suggest doing something that you don't already do... or don't do very much of. You already shoot a lot of scenery ...try action as a change-of-pace. Today, there are dozens of sports teams in the parks near you. 

Just a pick-up touch-football game will give you all of the action that you need. 

There is a skate-board park behind the Cypresswood police/licensing facility...go and shoot the kids jumping and falling. 

Try some super-macros...Get an old magnifying glass and rig it up in front of your other lenses, and shoot something really small .. and make it really big.

Just do something really different than you've been doing....or...take a week or two off. 

Next weekend, there will be 120,000 motorcyclists on Galveston Island.. I am joining a friend for a drive through the Strand, camera in hand! 
Have fun. Rich


----------



## Koru (Sep 25, 2006)

another thought...

choose a theme:

windows
doors
paths
wild flowers
pets
curves
gates

rosesm


----------



## Gator_Nutz (Sep 27, 2006)

All great suggestions and I appreciate them. I'm leaning more towards just taking a break from shooting altogether though and just waiting until the urge really hits me again. It will also be a good time to learn more about post processing and Photoshop, using flash properly, learning more about my camera, and just think about things for a bit. Plus like Rusty reminded me, it can also be time used to do other things that need to be done. I'll be bach.


----------



## jasonp (Jun 27, 2007)

*Personally..*

Personally, I focus on a particular theme as well for a while and then change to something else. For instance for a while, I concentrated on lizards:








then snakes:








Then birds:








Then Mammals:








then insects:








landscapes:








Well, you get the idea. Each one category has it's challenges. I don't feel that I've mastered any category. Maybe work on subject matter, then composition, then lighting. Lighting has proven my hardest project. Sometimes, I think I just don't get it. I try people shots but they just don't ever have that "punch" that I see in many other folks pictures:







I'll Guess I'll stick to critters.
Jason


----------

